

Creating value versus optimizing revenue - jrbedard
http://andrewchenblog.com/2009/06/10/creating-value-versus-optimizing-revenue/

======
stcredzero
Sometimes, local maxima are worthwhile. If optimizing can quickly and cheaply
get you to a position of advantage over your competitors, then why not go for
it? This happens a lot in weapons development. You sometimes get greater
increases in operational capability through the refinement of existing
designs. The Sidewinder missile is an example. The M60A3 Patton tank was
another. Perhaps this situation happens when accuracy and reliability are
important qualities, so iterative refinement can have a big payback.

------
jamesk2
There is a danger in using short term revenue boosters. Twitter is wrestling
with this exact issue. It's a rare site that I would return to that has pop up
ads. i.e. nba.com

Most sites don't have enough good original analysis for me to tolerate that
sort of disruptiveness.

It's a danger for all companies in the web startup space.

